# Learning to Read Books-Great for Homeschooling



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

We have several books for sale that are great for beginning readers. Dick and Jane and Biscuit are hard covers and are in excellent condition. There's a thin Dick and Jane softcover book. There's also a set of 3 more advanced reader books (the animal series). There's also a Little House in the Big Woods I'll throw in. 

Asking $10 for all books, plus media mail shipping. I can try to get an estimate for mailing.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Is anyone interested? I'm open to trades, too.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

What sort of trades?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

thermopkt said:


> What sort of trades?


I don't know...other books maybe (especially for older kids)? Or small tools, homemade goods, etc. I'm open to anything!


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Hmmm. What kind of older kid books are talking about as far as age/interest?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

thermopkt said:


> Hmmm. What kind of older kid books are talking about as far as age/interest?


Age would be from 10-13/14 yrs old...could be about animals, outdoors, scary stories, survival, etc. Or funny stuff like the Dork Diaries series, or possibly Babysitters Club/Hardy Boys type series.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Here's some that I have. Let me know if any are acceptable. If not, I'll take the books for $10 anyway, I just always love a trade.

I'm posting the amazon links as well

Loch
http://www.amazon.com/Loch-Novel-Pa...TF8&qid=1424272660&sr=8-1&keywords=0786810998

Goody Hall
http://www.amazon.com/Goody-Hall-Na...TF8&qid=1424272777&sr=8-1&keywords=0312369832

Rip Van Winkle and other stories (cover is different)
http://www.amazon.com/Winkle-Storie...&qid=1424272832&sr=8-1&keywords=9781840221671

Goosebumps Silent Night
http://www.amazon.com/Silent-Night-...TF8&qid=1424272892&sr=8-1&keywords=0671738224

John Steinbeck The Red Pony

The Last Holiday Concert
http://www.amazon.com/Last-Holiday-...TF8&qid=1424272969&sr=8-1&keywords=0439810434

The Black Stallion Returns

Mrs Portrees Pony
http://www.amazon.com/Mrs-Portrees-...TF8&qid=1424273025&sr=8-1&keywords=0684185768

Guardians of Ga'Hoole The Capture
http://www.amazon.com/Capture-Guard...&qid=1424273082&sr=8-1&keywords=9780439405577

Son of the Black Stallion

A couple Nancy Drew books
http://www.amazon.com/Strings-Attac...TF8&qid=1424273176&sr=8-1&keywords=0689855591

http://www.amazon.com/Without-Trace...TF8&qid=1424273206&sr=8-1&keywords=068986566x


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh great! I'll show this list to the kids. I know they're going to want that RL Stine one, though! LOL. I'll check back in later tonight!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

thermopkt said:


> Here's some that I have. Let me know if any are acceptable. If not, I'll take the books for $10 anyway, I just always love a trade.
> 
> I'm posting the amazon links as well
> 
> ...


Ok, the kids said they'd like Lock, Goody Hall, Rip van Winkle, Silent Night, Mrs. Portree's Pony, and the Nancy Drew books. 

Do you feel that's a fair trade? I'm happy with it, if you are. If not, I have more books I can throw in.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Works for me! I'll PM you my address.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks!! :thumb:


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry I missed this one as my DIL has been looking for Dick and Jane books...but glad they have a good home.


----------

